# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  IBEROBOLICS fina 100 and Proviron depot from venez?

## ajfina

OK this proviron depot 250 is test Enanthato no mesterolone and is make by scheing venezuela
and THe trenbolobe is from and underground (never seeing b4) but from what i heard my dealer says is good stuff 
anyone knows about that?

----------


## Retabolil2

> OK this proviron depot 250 is test Enanthato no mesterolone and is make by scheing venezuela
> and THe trenbolobe is from and underground (never seeing b4) but from what i heard my dealer says is good stuff 
> anyone knows about that?


Actually Schering makes Testoviron depot as test enanthate and Proviron is absolutely another drug available in oral form only.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Decaduraman

I never see that Iberobolics, but the Proviron Depot is real, that **** is realy good stuf, I used the same Proviron from Pharma because Im from Venezuela, and I know this Proviron is the same of Testoviron , go head my friend

----------


## andrewthomas

my guy has iberobolics also and he says its good **** but i dont know for sure about it and neither has anyone els ei know. i know they are a new company

give me a heads up on the stuff let me know how it works for you

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Never heard of Proviron depot only Proviron tabs.

----------


## ajfina

> Never heard of Proviron depot only Proviron tabs.


well u heard it today is test enan from schering venezuela

----------


## Seajackal

Hey Ajfina, according to MoneyBoss in an older thread that Proviron Depot
is good. I'm just wondering why it brings MEX-REG in the front, but don't take
that like any doubious thought, bro that's just me....(MEXICAN REGISTRATION?!>!)
mmm...forget about it!

----------


## ajfina

know what!!!!! i just noticed that, i'm wondering if it really meant mexico registration(sound like it) probably,.......... U got me there bro  :Smilie:

----------


## anabolized

i tried the iberobolics, fina 100 and stan 50 winnie. the stan 50 doesnt separate at all, therefore i was a bit skepticle. been doing 1ml stan 50 for about 13 straight days, and my shoulders never felt better no lumps and very smooth through a 25. vascularity increasing and strong like a fukin ox and yes the cough that cant shake. gonna run like 300mgs of the fina for 5-6 weeks maybe more...i am very curious to try all their products.

----------


## ajfina

very nice bro, i would like to try they'r oxandro and masteron i emailed them a few weeks a go asking about lab results and they sayd we have lab test for all our products, them i email them back asking for the lab results ofoxandro,masteron,primo and they never respond ,Im wondering  :Don't know:

----------


## The Massacre

I see everyone using Iberobilics is from S.Fla...Hmm

----------


## ajfina

LOL funny right ,yes i believe they are down here, thats what i heard  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ajfina

I haven't try anything from them ,but my friends yes he did theyr fina 100 and it works fine , would like to try primo and anavar from them , the only thing is that is 25mg sound suspicious bro way to high and is not pills it's liquid

----------


## YounginOne

I also got the iberbolics my my labeling looks different, and also the batch number labeling look different wonder?

----------


## ajfina

they have new label now, those up here are old style

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard YounginOne!  :Smilie:

----------

